# Interop Tools Appx for Windows 10 Mobile - registry editor



## dxdy (May 6, 2016)

Interop Tools is a brand new registry editor that works on Windows 10 Mobile, It allows you to View, Browse and Edit of registry entries. Great news is that this tool doesn’t need your device to be interop-unlocked for this. The tool has been developed by Gustave M, who is a well-known Windows enthusiast and developer.

How to Download & Install Interop Tools on Windows 10 Mobile:

1. Download the Interop tools Appx file from attachment, unzip

2. Now all you need to do is to turn on the developer option by going to Settings—>Update & Security–>For Developer–>Select Developer Mode and select “yes” when prompted. This enables side-loading of apps.
You should be now able to install “Interop Tools” by tapping on the Appx that you have downloaded in first step. 

3. You should be ready to have some fun, though be careful before editing registry unless you know what you are doing.

4. Once installed, the app appears under installed apps

The tool is not Lumia-specific but seems access to restricted keys is only for Lumias.

Source
http://www.windowscentral.com/interop-tools-windows-10-mobile


edit: if you have problem with newer version, simple uninstall app from storage, restart phone and install again.




> Interop Tools Beta 1.7.157.0 (fbl_release(gustavem).160621-0900) changelog:
> 
> + New helper runtime component, all core registry editing functionality have been migrated to registryhelper.winmd, as such, there might be new bugs, especially in the registry browser. Please report them if you find any.
> + WinPRTUtil is now also used in the browser and in registry value deleting operations.
> ...

Click to collapse



Official download location: http://bit.ly/InteropTools

NOTICE: ARM for mobile, x86/x64 for PC


----------



## jhoff80 (May 6, 2016)

Now if we could only use a similar method to get an Adblocker on the 950/950XL...


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2016)

jhoff80 said:


> Now if we could only use a similar method to get an Adblocker on the 950/950XL...

Click to collapse



you cant. this is only for WP8.1 devices with W10M... not for native W10M devices (550, 650, 950, 950XL)... you can install on Lumia 950/950XL and change some registry values but you cant access to MTP to use adblock (change hosts file)


----------



## DLS123 (May 6, 2016)

Can this be uninstalled from the phone?

EDIT: nvm. I got it. Disable developer mode, try to open app, get error, uninstall


----------



## chinitopex (May 6, 2016)

The file works perfectly in nokia lumia 520 windows 10 mobile build 10586.242
but I have a question
which is the benefit of this application?
I have a nokia lumia 520 with windows 10 mobile build 10586,242
but still not unlocked for use XAP files and appx
so this application can give me those benefits?
I would like to know more about how to install files with this application appx
thank you ... is great news for our lumias


----------



## jhoff80 (May 6, 2016)

dxdy said:


> you cant. this is only for WP8.1 devices with W10M... not for native W10M devices (550, 650, 950, 950XL)... you can install on Lumia 950/950XL and change some registry values but you cant access to MTP to use adblock (change hosts file)

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, that's what I meant-  This is great progress from the old way of getting access to these things, but what would really be nice is something similar that allowed adblock.

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




DLS123 said:


> Can this be uninstalled from the phone?
> 
> EDIT: nvm. I got it. Disable developer mode, try to open app, get error, uninstall

Click to collapse



You can also uninstall from the Storage page in System.


----------



## chinitopex (May 6, 2016)

thank you . Awesome Tool


----------



## abhishekl730 (May 7, 2016)

Hi
I tried changing the video resolution (VideoResolution) registry value from 3 to 4. This opens 4k recording resolutions in camera app on my LUMIA 730 dual sim and also the SLOW MOTION option in video recording. But when recording is pressed it shows the device can't save the video. Im new to this, so if anyone can help to find me any turnarounds or is this due to hardware limitations. Thanks


----------



## augustinionut (May 7, 2016)

Looks like file explorer. A search button can.t be aded?


----------



## KNM_THe1 (May 7, 2016)

*Just saying*

OP,
You copied all the content from Nokiapoweruser article and gave source link to WindowsCentral. Try to be fair!!


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 7, 2016)

seems to be a nice little tool

but anyone knows what i have to use for sftp accesss as username and passwort when using winscp to connect?


----------



## titi66200 (May 7, 2016)

Read this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/guide-filesystem-access-sftp-windows-10-t3185766


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 7, 2016)

yes did that, but made a two mistakes  figured it out with the dev of the tool, btw he released a new version a few hours ago

https://mega.nz/#!eZNRFRJB!ZszQcU1lAAQhbj14y4E70wIQhbDqWNIvZ0CmCcKHUWY

few bugfixes for th2 branch

finally again full fs access to the public apps folder (had problems with that before with interop unlock)


----------



## dxdy (May 7, 2016)

KNM_THe1 said:


> OP,
> You copied all the content from Nokiapoweruser article and gave source link to WindowsCentral. Try to be fair!!

Click to collapse



i not open NPU for months, WC is only WP blog which one i read.... but this one first i see it on one pirate site, but link there lead to WC  not NPU


----------



## jalyst (May 8, 2016)

And for those wondering what sort of hacks/tweaks they can do using this prog/tool, there's a thread for that:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434959&page=41


----------



## Aj6627 (May 8, 2016)

Has anyone found a key to enable call recording on older phones?


----------



## dxdy (May 8, 2016)

Aj6627 said:


> Has anyone found a key to enable call recording on older phones?

Click to collapse



this not possible via registry.... is already discussed on forum...


----------



## winphouser (May 16, 2016)

The author of Interop Tools is gus33000 aka Gustave M.

Official source links:
https://twitter.com/gus33000/statuses/731780368853041152
https://mega.nz/#F!iZMhSSzI!sGQy4V12ubfvT8Abm2Uo1g

----------

*Interop Tools beta 1.2*

Changelog:

+ The registry browser value editing dialog now displays the value type and name.
+ The registry browser now correctly handles write errors and will display them to you.
+ The registry editor now saves the history and has a new clear all button to clear all of them.
+ You can now tap a history item in the registry editor and it will fill all fields for you.
~ Improved the Registry browser ui again.
~ The app is now a regular app and not a settings app as there was many requests for this.
~ New icon for the app.
~ Small ui changes on the welcome page.
~ Bug fixes.

Known issues:

* It appears there is an editing issue for the pagingfiles on redstone, where the value is not set, this might be due to the key being reverted automatically. This is under inspection.
? It appears there is an editing issue for the pagingfiles on threshold, where some ";" appears instead of spaces, I can't reproduce it on my side, so if you could confirm or not confirm that to me on twitter that would be great.

Side notes:

* I know I need to add a way to alert from the app of new updates, this is under consideration.
* A small tweak page is in the works, if you have tweak ideas please tweet me them with the page where you found them or yourself if you found it, so I can properly credit peoples.


----------



## augustinionut (May 16, 2016)

You may ad poweroff charging. Sure will be a huge succes.


----------



## haydendo (May 16, 2016)

Hi. I am unable to install it. It just closes when tapping from device and confirming install. When in AppDeploy app, I got this error "Error - There is an error in XML document (18, 15)." I'm using Nokia 925 Windows 10 10586.318. Please help what am I missing here?


----------



## augustinionut (May 16, 2016)

Extract the file and deploy the appx file ARM.


----------



## dxdy (May 17, 2016)

haydendo said:


> Hi. I am unable to install it. It just closes when tapping from device and confirming install. When in AppDeploy app, I got this error "Error - There is an error in XML document (18, 15)." I'm using Nokia 925 Windows 10 10586.318. Please help what am I missing here?

Click to collapse




same problem here... use older version from first post

edit... i manage to work... first i uninstall app from storage, restart phone and install new version... working fine for me...


----------



## fanghongjian (May 19, 2016)

Thanks , great tool!


----------



## TristanLeBoss (May 19, 2016)

winphouser said:


> https://twitter.com/gus33000/statuses/731780368853041152
> https://mega.nz/#F!iZMhSSzI!sGQy4V12ubfvT8Abm2Uo1g
> 
> Interop Tools beta 1.2 Changelog:
> ...

Click to collapse



You may want to add the tweaks integrated into Windows Mobile itself. Indeed, if you look inside the MainOS:\Windows\CustomizationPolicy, you will find lot of XML files (easily readable and usable by an app like yours) containing the value location in the registry, a small description and a list of possible values.

If needed, I zipped the ones from the Xiami Mi4 roms.


----------



## winphouser (May 19, 2016)

Guys, you all know that gus33000 isn't a forum member? (Or is he?!)

@TristanLeBoss If you know any tweaks that aren't in the official WPTweaker (I have link to it in signature, it's not the one modded by @kwanice), please share to me so I can add them. You can scan through the tweaks list here: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sensboston/WPTweaker/master/WPTweaker/Tweaks.xml


----------



## HTC_FUZE (May 30, 2016)

It does not install on build 14342


----------



## Gh0s7_Dj (May 30, 2016)

Lumia 950 with latest production version, I have issues with both WinScp and Swish.

1) WinScp doesn't allow me to navigate to parent folder
2) Swish says Failed opening remote file: FX_NO_SUCH_FILE

Do I have any chance of making it work?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 13, 2016)

new version

Interop Tools beta 1.3 Changelog:

+ Added the tweak page, only two tweaks atm, brightness and test signing, more to come in the near future
+ Added the interop unlock page, seeing how MS broke xap/appx sideloading completely in recent builds, I decided to add that functionality into my tool, the page should also show you what's currently unlocked and what's not.
+ Added experimental support for Samsung devices, this is untested so please report any bug or crash you may find.
~ Bug fixes.

Known issues:

* It appears there is an editing issue for the paging files on redstone, where the value is not set, this might be due to the key being reverted automatically. This is under inspection.
? It appears there is an editing issue for the paging files on threshold, where some ";" appears instead of spaces, I can't reproduce it on my side, so if you could confirm or not confirm that to me on twitter that would be great.

Side notes:

* I know I need to add a way to alert from the app of new updates, this is under consideration.
* The tweak page is still in the works, if you have tweak ideas please tweet me them with the page where you found them or yourself if you found it, so I can properly credit peoples.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 13, 2016)

Can't unlock my 950XL, there is a other way?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 13, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Can't unlock my 950XL, there is a other way?

Click to collapse



no other way. x50 devices not support interop unlock (this is mentioned in app). but you dont need unlock to use registry editor.


----------



## djtonka (Jun 13, 2016)

It work like a charm on 550 with 14361


----------



## schmo90 (Jun 14, 2016)

has anyone the reg key for the speed of the tile animations?

The reg editor It finally worked on my 950DS


----------



## olsly (Jun 14, 2016)

*New version*

Interop Tools Beta 1.4 Changelog:

+ Added the Application manager, allows you to install, update, and register (unpacked apps) appxs, appxbundles, and xaps. It also allows you to see what packages are currently installed on the device.
+ Added the ability to add keys to the registry browser
+ Added the ability to add values to the registry editor
+ Added the ability to change the access root path of MTP to the Interop Unlock page
+ Added the Offline Charging Tweak (if your phone is stuck on a black screen, boot it without the cable plugged in, that's a bug in the current Windows 10 builds)
+ Added binary registry values support
+ Added a troubleshoot section to the interop unlock page
+ On the fly interop unlock settings is now possible, no more apply button
~ Redesigned the Tweaks and Interop Unlock pages
~ Redesigned the registry value edit dialog for the registry browser
~ Moved the red warning text about features only available to lumias to the top of pages
~ Reworded Folder to Key in the browser
~ Fixed multi string registry values support
~ Fixed an issue where you couldn't edit dword values on Samsung Devices
~ Removed disable full FS access option from the interop unlock page, you now need to just turn off the pill switch for Full FS access in order to disable it

Known issues:

* None...
* ...Apart from Microsoft own issues, which may prevent the insallation of the app, if that ever happens to you try to install it from Device portal or file explorer, if the app crashes on launch or doesn't show in the app list, try to install the settings version, which will be under Settings -> Extras -> Interop Tools

Side notes:

* I know I need to add a way to alert from the app of new updates, this is under consideration.
* The tweak page is still in the works, if you have tweak ideas please tweet me them with the page where you found them or yourself if you found it, so I can properly credit peoples.

 !!!remove zip extension!!!


----------



## oelapoel (Jun 15, 2016)

can you add tweak to enable on screen navigation button and disable capacitive button at the same time? It seems that this is the only tool I can install successfully (appx package). I get connection error when deploying other tool (xap). Maybe it is a bug. I am not sure. 

thnx


----------



## Ranomez (Jun 15, 2016)

oelapoel said:


> can you add tweak to enable on screen navigation button and disable capacitive button at the same time? It seems that this is the only tool I can install successfully (appx package). I get connection error when deploying other tool (xap). Maybe it is a bug. I am not sure.
> 
> thnx

Click to collapse



VS's deploy thing is pretty messed up (IMO the whole VS 2015 is FUBAR actually) but the newest version of the tool has the package installer feature, try to use that to install the xap/appx files you want.

Also AFAIR you can't get the navbar without switching your device info to lumia 1520 or something like that and the capacitive buttons get automatically disabled when you do.


----------



## oelapoel (Jun 15, 2016)

Ranomez said:


> VS's deploy thing is pretty messed up (IMO the whole VS 2015 is FUBAR actually) but the newest version of the tool has the package installer feature, try to use that to install the xap/appx files you want.
> 
> Also AFAIR you can't get the navbar without switching your device info to lumia 1520 or something like that and the capacitive buttons get automatically disabled when you do.

Click to collapse



Hi thnx for the quick reply

as with the application manager, I have already tried it and it fails with message "exception thrown: -2147009281 To Install this application you need either a windows developer license or a sideloading-enabed system"

Note that i have already checked all the needed registry as developer unlocked and interop unlock, everything is as its supposed to be

FYI I am using NL1520. My capacitive buttons are giving me headaches, sometimes it just randomly activated, and go to cortana..  might be hardware issue, I am not sure.. thats why i want to disable the whole thing and start using on screen navigation button to see whether it still give issues.

Do you have another idea on this matter on how to solve the issue?

Thnx


----------



## Ranomez (Jun 15, 2016)

oelapoel said:


> Hi thnx for the quick reply
> 
> as with the application manager, I have already tried it and it fails with message "exception thrown: -2147009281 To Install this application you need either a windows developer license or a sideloading-enabed system"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't been around the WP scene in a while cause I got an other android phone to replace my secondary phone (which now became my primary since my Note 4 got broken) so no I don't really remember how to enable navbar.

In settings in developer options which did you enable, developer mode or app sideloading?
Perhaps try the other way around.
Also what build are you on, seems newer builds have deployment broken?


----------



## oelapoel (Jun 15, 2016)

Ranomez said:


> Haven't been around the WP scene in a while cause I got an other android phone to replace my secondary phone (which now became my primary since my Note 4 got broken) so no I don't really remember how to enable navbar.
> 
> In settings in developer options which did you enable, developer mode or app sideloading?
> Perhaps try the other way around.
> Also what build are you on, seems newer builds have deployment broken?

Click to collapse



In settings in developer options which did you enable, developer mode or app sideloading?
I have tried both developer mode and app sideloading. both didnt work

it started since I hard reset on build 14361. I just upgraded to 14364 and the issue remains.

Yeah thats ok. I really appreciate your reply though


----------



## Ranomez (Jun 15, 2016)

oelapoel said:


> In settings in developer options which did you enable, developer mode or app sideloading?
> I have tried both developer mode and app sideloading. both didnt work
> 
> it started since I hard reset on build 14361. I just upgraded to 14364 and the issue remains.
> ...

Click to collapse



You did restore the ndtksvc and reboot and then re-enable interop unlock, right?


----------



## oelapoel (Jun 15, 2016)

Ranomez said:


> You did restore the ndtksvc and reboot and then re-enable interop unlock, right?

Click to collapse



Yes I did. It was the first thing I did, turn on the ndtksvc (since I couldnt enable interop unlock). and then reboot and turn n interop unlock.. I even checked all the values on interop unlock, portalurlint, portalurlprod etc etc and they are all good

I think the main problem is I can install appx from the device straight away, but I cannot install xap files (either copy file to phone and install OR using pc app deployer (I have tried 3 different app). all methods of installing xap files failed, hence I cannot use rootools, custompfd, wptweaker to enable the onscreen navigation button.

I already checked that i am registered as well on microsoft developer to allow side loading.

the issue is the app deployer isnt able to "connect" - error - a connection attempt failed because connected party didnt properly respond after a period of time.  or established connection failed becuase connected host failed to respond.

I can copy/paste files between pc and NL1520 just fine, even going to system files (I use my own HOSTS version for adblock)

I am not sure whether it is a bug on the build or not...


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 15, 2016)

Read this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67323790&postcount=25


----------



## oelapoel (Jun 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Read this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67323790&postcount=25

Click to collapse



Hi all

yeah didnt realized that its a known bug. the new update solved this issue, and I can install apps again. thnx a lot for the help guys. Really appreciate it


----------



## winphouser (Jun 18, 2016)

Official download location: http://bit.ly/InteropTools

*Interop Tools Beta 1.5 Changelog:*

+ You can now view package infos right from the package list, just tap one package and a dialog will pop up. You'll be able to copy the infos shown to your clipboard by tapping on them. You can also tap on the open with store link to open the package in the Windows Store.
+ New animation in the welcome screen.
~ The package list now displays app's description and version instead of only version when it's possible.
~ The package list also now displays the package tile icon when it's possible.
~ The package list also now displays the package title when it's possible.
~ The package list now loads live, you'll not be stuck on a blank screen anymore.
~ The package list now picked up a progress bar to tell you when it's completed.
~ You can now search in the package list.
~ Made some critical changes to the code that handles registry operations, should bring some bug fixes as a result but also could bring some new bugs, if you find one please report it  Oh, and did I mention I fixed samsung support again? Seems like I messed up when making the code for it, and accidentally made it use NDTK hive numbers instead of Samsung ones.
- Removed settings version, if you have the app not appearing on your app list, remove the app from the storage settings first, then reinstall it. There's a bug that prevents the app from being registered to the app list correctly when you update a settings app.


----------



## dxdy (Jun 19, 2016)

Interop Tools Beta 1.6 Changelog:

+ New LG Support for system level registry r/w (Experimental)
+ New WinPRT support (for now only Strings and Integers)
+ Added a new check for the "Restore NDTK (x50)" option to help prevent accidental changes that may cause a crash.
+ Finally changed the icons for the new options added after 1.3 (App Manager, Tweaks, Interop unlock)
~ Fully migrated the interop unlock page to use the registry helper class.
~ Fixed an issue where some pages could crash on phones that initialize ndtk properly (that doesn't mean it will work, since ndtk isn't initialized)
~ Fixed an issue where the registry editor wouldn't report the correct value when a dword value is system protected
~ Fixed an issue where the tool would rewrite all settings (tweaks, interop unlock settings) when loading the page after checking the current state of those settings.

Note:

As per a huge number of requests, I'm bringing back the settings version.

check first post or Official download location: http://bit.ly/InteropTools


----------



## djtonka (Jun 19, 2016)

won't install the Sett version this time


----------



## dantsprt (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,I would like to know how can I use this app to install applications outside the matket


----------



## MrCego (Jun 20, 2016)

Set Dev Mode on Phone. Download appxbundle. Open Interop Unlock app. Tap "App Manager". Tap Browse. Select appxbundle. Tap install. Done.

Sent from Space


----------



## qzem (Jun 20, 2016)

Beta 1.6 won't open any menu after restoring ntdsc, so Interop unlock can't be enabled.


----------



## MrCego (Jun 20, 2016)

Happen in 1.5 too.

Sent from Space


----------



## schmo90 (Jun 20, 2016)

is it possible to merge this tool with the 117 tweaking tool or custom pfd tweaks?


----------



## qzem (Jun 21, 2016)

In 1.4 I can use interop. I'v managed to add two values in registry, but then I found out I've made a mistake and used strings instead of integer, and now there is no way to remove the values. How can I remove them?


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have tried to install 1.6, 1.5 and 1.4 at my Lumia 1020 @14361 after hard reset but the menu wont show up. What can I do? Developer mode is active and loading root-tool doesnt work on this build. any chance to get it working?


----------



## dxdy (Jun 21, 2016)

Interop Tools Beta 1.7.157.0 (fbl_release(gustavem).160621-0900) changelog:

+ New helper runtime component, all core registry editing functionality have been migrated to registryhelper.winmd, as such, there might be new bugs, especially in the registry browser. Please report them if you find any.
+ WinPRTUtil is now also used in the browser and in registry value deleting operations.
~ Fixed an ux issue with light theme enabled.
~ Fixed an issue where HKD would be incorrectly named in certain areas.
~ Fixed an issue where the tool would incorrectly report the state of offline charging when loading the page.


----------



## Kenny7 (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> I have tried to install 1.6, 1.5 and 1.4 at my Lumia 1020 @14361 after hard reset but the menu wont show up. What can I do? Developer mode is active and loading root-tool doesnt work on this build. any chance to get it working?

Click to collapse




now its working. but in apps menu list, not in extras option


----------



## dxdy (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenny7 said:


> now its working. but in apps menu list, not in extras option

Click to collapse



this is removed few versions ago.... now is only in app lists


----------



## raghulive (Jun 23, 2016)

qzem said:


> In 1.4 I can use interop. I'v managed to add two values in registry, but then I found out I've made a mistake and used strings instead of integer, and now there is no way to remove the values. How can I remove them?

Click to collapse



just add new item with 'same name of registry name' ,enter integer in that,both will merge finally one with latest value(integer) will be saved


----------



## boe323 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok ...so ive done completely the opposite of the Q&A troubleshoot in interop unlock, I restored the non x50 ndtksvc, and now I canr do anything, thers no instruction for doing that,  have I borked it or can I do something similar??? also not ..I had rootools installed and that doesn't work now either. I have  a 950. Just to go through what I did ,,,, I restored the wrong path (nonx50) rebooted, then toggled interop/cap unlock...the crashed ...and now rootools does the same thing, cant restore  the x50 path because the .dll isn't in the location it looking in


----------



## boe323 (Jun 23, 2016)

boe323 said:


> Ok ...so ive done completely the opposite of the Q&A troubleshoot in interop unlock, I restored the non x50 ndtksvc, and now I canr do anything, thers no instruction for doing that,  have I borked it or can I do something similar??? also not ..I had rootools installed and that doesn't work now either. I have  a 950. Just to go through what I did ,,,, I restored the wrong path (nonx50) rebooted, then toggled interop/cap unlock...the crashed ...and now rootools does the same thing, cant restore  the x50 path because the .dll isn't in the location it looking in

Click to collapse



     UPDATE: Decide to flash a generic variant rom instead of messing about tryin to fix it,   would like no why I'm not getting 3G+ and H+ on the rom I just flashed though???


----------



## raghulive (Jun 24, 2016)

boe323 said:


> UPDATE: Decide to flash a generic variant rom instead of messing about tryin to fix it,   would like no why I'm not getting 3G+ and H+ on the rom I just flashed though???

Click to collapse





Lot of people doesn't fallow steps and doesn't know consequences ,while applying interop unlock & brightness Slider toggle, these  settings  are not easy to revert  need reset. Think before apply 



Sent from mTalk


----------



## everesee (Jun 24, 2016)

Works like a charm.


----------



## nate0 (Jun 25, 2016)

Not sure if anyone else had an issue tapping to install, but I did on my Ativ SE.  To solve I downloaded the Windows 10 SDK from here.

Connected my phone with developer mode enabled and ran the below and it installed.
c:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86>WinAppDeployCmd.exe install -file "C:\Users\nate0\Documents\SM-W750V\InteropTools Releases\InteropToolsApp_beta_1.7_0.0.157.0_arm.appxbundle" -ip 127.0.0.1

UPDATE: This is an alternative method.  I was able to install this from an SD card (easier) as I learned later that if the dependencies are installed first, the tool will install fine.  Thanks.


----------



## dxdy (Jun 25, 2016)

nate0 said:


> Not sure if anyone else had an issue tapping to install, but I did on my Ativ SE.  To solve I downloaded the Windows 10 SDK from here.
> 
> Connected my phone with developer mode enabled and ran the below and it installed.
> c:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86>WinAppDeployCmd.exe install -file "C:\Users\nate0\Documents\SM-W750V\InteropTools Releases\InteropToolsApp_beta_1.7_0.0.157.0_arm.appxbundle" -ip 127.0.0.1

Click to collapse



put appx file on phone (or SD card)!!! run file from file explorer on phone...


----------



## nate0 (Jun 25, 2016)

dxdy said:


> put appx file on phone (or SD card)!!! run file from file explorer on phone...

Click to collapse



From phone did not work...sorry.  Did not have an SD card.  This worked for me, so no worries brother...

Update: I was able to install this from an SD card (easier) as I learned later that if the dependencies are installed first, the tool will install fine. Thanks.


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 27, 2016)

Not run in my nokia lumia 520 build 10586.420
when I select the options aplications

1  --Interop/cap unlock on-off closes the app
2--New Capabillity engine unlock  i cant select on-off
3--Full filessystem access  i cant select on-off
4--Restore NDTKSvc . I cant select too
Restore NDTKSvc (X50) show we didnt find the required files to turn on tha option

So please could help me?


----------



## Satirus (Jun 28, 2016)

Can't install it on my phone running latest RS build. Tried installing .420 and nothing changes. What's going with Interop Tools? Managed to install it: just installed all dependencies first.


----------



## hungxb92 (Jun 28, 2016)

Not run in my nokia lumia 535 build 10.14372
when I select the options aplications

1 --Interop/cap unlock on-off closes the app
2--New Capabillity engine unlock i cant select on-off
3--Full filessystem access i cant select on-off
4--Restore NDTKSvc . I cant select too
Restore NDTKSvc (X50) show we didnt find the required files to turn on tha option

So please could help me?


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 28, 2016)

hungxb92 said:


> Not run in my nokia lumia 535 build 10.14372
> when I select the options aplications
> 
> 1 --Interop/cap unlock on-off closes the app
> ...

Click to collapse



@hungxb92 ??


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 29, 2016)

Noob question: is it possible or will it be possible to install xap/appx without PC? 
More precisely, can or will Interop Tools be used to deploy CustomPFD, vcREG or WpTweaker on W10M?


----------



## lukjok (Jun 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Noob question: is it possible or will it be possible to install xap/appx without PC?
> More precisely, can or will Interop Tools be used to deploy CustomPFD, vcREG or WpTweaker on W10M?

Click to collapse



If you enabled Web Management, just type 127.0.0.1 in Edge, go to Apps and there is a Install app section. Try it, maybe it works?


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 29, 2016)

lukjok said:


> If you enabled Web Management, just type 127.0.0.1 in Edge, go to Apps and there is a Install app section. Try it, maybe it works?

Click to collapse



Does it work for you? For me it doesn't


----------



## LeonR30 (Jun 29, 2016)

How to use register a package option in application manager I can't select appx or appxbundle files


----------



## lukjok (Jun 29, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Does it work for you? For me it doesn't

Click to collapse



I can only install appx and appxbundle files


----------



## w.bogdan (Jun 29, 2016)

lukjok said:


> I can only install appx and appxbundle files

Click to collapse



Ok, back to the original question:


w.bogdan said:


> Noob question: is it possible or will it be possible to install xap/appx without PC?
> More precisely, can or will Interop Tools be used to deploy CustomPFD, vcREG or WpTweaker on W10M?

Click to collapse


----------



## boe323 (Jun 30, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Ok, back to the original question:

Click to collapse



 appx can be done on the phone, I'm not 100% sure but I think developer mode gives you 20 unsigned app spaces, mines set at 20 in registry and cant change it so presume its the default ...its more than enough tbh.


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 1, 2016)

boe323 said:


> appx can be done on the phone, I'm not 100% sure but I think developer mode gives you 20 unsigned app spaces, mines set at 20 in registry and cant change it so presume its the default ...its more than enough tbh.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, English is not my native language and maybe I didn't make myself understood. So, let me rephrase that: Can  Interop Tools be used to install the following XAP files CustomPFD, vcREG or WpTweaker on W10M?


----------



## MrCego (Jul 1, 2016)

No.

1. You have to register your phone as developer mobile with register tool (don't ask me why, but it is).

2. You have to enable capabilities for ensure homebrew XAP apps work fine.

3.You have to use pc softs like WPV for sideload XAP files.

Appx and appxbundle just need interop unlock and developer mode

Sent from Space


----------



## Maksim-t97 (Jul 2, 2016)

Help me with the installation. I sent the file to the phone, opened Explorer, clicked install but nothing happened. Then I tried using "WinAppDeployCmd.exe" it says that is not correct "pin". What to do?


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

Maksim-t97 said:


> Help me with the installation. I sent the file to the phone, opened Explorer, clicked install but nothing happened. Then I tried using "WinAppDeployCmd.exe" it says that is not correct "pin". What to do?

Click to collapse



Did you install all dependencies first? Had same sort of problems and i solved them installing all dependencies.


----------



## Maksim-t97 (Jul 2, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Did you install all dependencies first? Had same sort of problems and i solved them installing all dependencies.

Click to collapse



I did not know what dependencies need to be put. Now everything turned out.


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

Maksim-t97 said:


> I did not know what dependencies need to be put. Now everything turned out.

Click to collapse



They're on the zip file


----------



## raghulive (Jul 3, 2016)

Maksim-t97 said:


> Help me with the installation. I sent the file to the phone, opened Explorer, clicked install but nothing happened. Then I tried using "WinAppDeployCmd.exe" it says that is not correct "pin". What to do?

Click to collapse



No need of pin 

WinAppDeployCmd install -file D:/app.appx -ip 127.0.0.1

Is enough

Sent from mTalk


----------



## darkrai01 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Please for gods sake help me i really need help here*

I need help...

I use a Lumia 640XL Windows 10 Mobile build 10586.420 and used the Interop Unlock tool( a previous version) and accidently tapped on restore NDTKSVc (x50) and cannot restore it. I currently use the Interop unlock 1.7 version and followed the instructions to solve the restore problem and went to the registry browser and located the file to edit and replace "ndtksvc.dll" but when I tap on write it says the file is protected and denies me access. 

I have no clue what to do now, please you guys are professional... help me out here!!please!!


----------



## boe323 (Jul 12, 2016)

darkrai01 said:


> I need help...
> 
> I use a Lumia 640XL Windows 10 Mobile build 10586.420 and used the Interop Unlock tool( a previous version) and accidently tapped on restore NDTKSVc (x50) and cannot restore it. I currently use the Interop unlock 1.7 version and followed the instructions to solve the restore problem and went to the registry browser and located the file to edit and replace "ndtksvc.dll" but when I tap on write it says the file is protected and denies me access.
> 
> I have no clue what to do now, please you guys are professional... help me out here!!please!!

Click to collapse




You have to reset your device, if that don't work(which it should) use windos device recovery tool, I did a similar thing on the 950 and restored the wrong one, or .....try custom pfd 003, patch the install folder on the preview for developers app with custompfd 003, theres a tutorial, then enable mtp, search through system32 ...pull the file, and create the folder, and drop the file inside it. Its all on here, search as I'm not completely competent with this handset either.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 12, 2016)

Can you install wptweaker?


----------



## hacer619 (Jul 13, 2016)

*FS access*

I have installed the app and now I cant turn off FS access. I tried turning it off from the toggle but nothing happens. am I missing anything here. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 13, 2016)

seems normal, deactivates access to some folders but does not restore the old behavior completely (like it was before -> showing only the users folder)

btw it seems interop tools arent installable on a fresh .494 install atm


----------



## hacer619 (Jul 13, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> seems normal, deactivates access to some folders but does not restore the old behavior completely (like it was before -> showing only the users folder)
> 
> btw it seems interop tools arent installable on a fresh .494 install atm

Click to collapse



I just installed it on .494 but using cmd ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86\WinAppDeployCmd.exe" install -file "Downloads\Settings_Version_InteropToolsApp_beta_1.7_0.0.157.0_arm.appxbundle" -ip 127.0.0.1)
putting the app on the phone and installing it didn't work for me.


----------



## qzem (Jul 13, 2016)

I tried to Restore  NTDKSvc (x50) on my Lumia 950 with redstone 14385, but I always get this error: 

We didn't find the ntdksvc.dll at the following location: C:\Data\Users\Public\ndtk\ndtksvc.dll.


----------



## dxdy (Jul 13, 2016)

qzem said:


> I tried to Restore  NTDKSvc (x50) on my Lumia 950 with redstone 14385, but I always get this error:
> 
> We didn't find the ntdksvc.dll at the following location: C:\Data\Users\Public\ndtk\ndtksvc.dll.

Click to collapse



did you read? red letters on top. not working on x50 devices. author left option for restore (some weak hope for future) but not working


----------



## qzem (Jul 13, 2016)

dxdy said:


> did you read? red letters on top. not working on x50 devices. author left option for restore (some weak hope for future) but not working

Click to collapse



Yeah I did read the red description on the top, but I thought (hoped) that the description was old and that it supposed to work now, since the option to do it is present .


----------



## chinitopex (Jul 14, 2016)

On lumia 520 build 10586.494 run the app??


----------



## dxdy (Jul 15, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> On lumia 520 build 10586.494 run the app??

Click to collapse



described in first post... enable developer mode in phone settings and run appx file with (any) file explorer


----------



## LavenBozorg (Jul 15, 2016)

There is any chance or something can interop lumia 550. Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Jul 15, 2016)

LavenBozorg said:


> There is any chance or something can interop lumia 550. Thanks

Click to collapse



no. x50 series dont support interop unlock... but for registry editor you dont need interop unlock


----------



## LavenBozorg (Jul 15, 2016)

dxdy said:


> no. x50 series dont support interop unlock... but for registry editor you dont need interop unlock

Click to collapse



This mean i can change font but dont need interop, right ?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 15, 2016)

LavenBozorg said:


> This mean i can change font but dont need interop, right ?

Click to collapse



no (try and see). you can use registry editor for some functions... some is better than nothing...


----------



## LavenBozorg (Jul 15, 2016)

dxdy said:


> no (try and see). you can use registry editor for some functions... some is better than nothing...

Click to collapse



Thanks for support, i will try. I just got lumia 550 and never use window phone before


----------



## schmo90 (Jul 18, 2016)

hy are there some new registry hacks?
which hacks do you use?

does anyone knwos where the keys of glance screen are  (newest redstone build)?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 18, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> hy are there some new registry hacks?
> which hacks do you use?
> 
> does anyone knwos where the keys of glance screen are  (newest redstone build)?

Click to collapse



all registry changes is known from WP8.1, just look on forum


----------



## nate0 (Jul 19, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> hy are there some new registry hacks?
> which hacks do you use?
> 
> does anyone knwos where the keys of glance screen are  (newest redstone build)?

Click to collapse



 I am not totally sure as I installed it on my M8 running redstone.  But you can look at what I posted here.  It might be all the keys for the glance screen.


----------



## little.atom (Jul 22, 2016)

cool stuff!

but I'm wondering if this works on an at&t M8 for windows...
as i'm trying to update it to redstone by modifying the registry


----------



## krmsmart (Jul 24, 2016)

Can anyone please send me registry keys or screenshots of lumia 950 by Interop Tools -> Registry Browser -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> Software -> Microsoft -> Phone -> Settings ->


----------



## dxdy (Jul 24, 2016)

krmsmart said:


> Can anyone please send me registry keys or screenshots of lumia 950 by Interop Tools -> Registry Browser -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> Software -> Microsoft -> Phone -> Settings ->

Click to collapse



here


----------



## krmsmart (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank u but i wondering when i change the registry key of RecordingFeatureDisabled the recording option was shown on my lumia 730 but i am not able to select any app for call recording and also my phone app doesn't work....


----------



## dxdy (Jul 24, 2016)

krmsmart said:


> Thank u but i wondering when i change the registry key of RecordingFeatureDisabled the recording option was shown on my lumia 730 but i am not able to select any app for call recording and also my phone app doesn't work....

Click to collapse



registry change wont help.. only native W10m devices support this feature (x50 devices)


----------



## Krolik314 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Thank you!*

I've been using XDA for my Android phones for years but in the past couple years I got a Windows Phone and you guys still provide! I finally created an account on XDA just so that I can say Thank you to the developers of this! Fantastic job!

Edit: I used this app to force enable my wifi Hotspot which my carrier doesn't allow.  And for fun I forced my phone to allow charging while turned off.


----------



## x.iso (Jul 28, 2016)

I wonder if it's possible to reconfigure the way microphones are used via registry hack. My Lumia 930 have problems with one microphone and it kills the voice recorder and loudspeaker features on Windows 10 Mobile, and I'm not the only one with this problem, apparently lots of people discovered that they have problems with one or several microphones after upgrading (seems that on WP8 it was using several at once so it was harder to notice), Microsoft stays rather silent on this and only leaves option to go for repair and replace the microphone(s). It would be much easier to just disable the use of broken microphone and reroute to other available.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 28, 2016)

you still have warranty? just rma it, takes less than one week and some people even got 950s back cause they ran out of spare parts for the 930 (dont count on it to get a new device though, the chances are small)


----------



## karelj (Jul 29, 2016)

I was wondering what else can be done with this tool and my Lumia 950. So far, I've read about enabling Mobile Hotspot but what other tweaks are there?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 29, 2016)

sadly nothing, possibilities on the x50 devices are very limited atm

and isnt the mobile hotspot working out of the box? or maybe blocked by your provider, dunno about the situation in the us (but i have in mind that a few providers did block that in their firmwares on the devices)


----------



## karelj (Jul 30, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> sadly nothing, possibilities on the x50 devices are very limited atm
> 
> and isnt the mobile hotspot working out of the box? or maybe blocked by your provider, dunno about the situation in the us (but i have in mind that a few providers did block that in their firmwares on the devices)

Click to collapse



ATT blocks the mobile hotspot feature, because charging consumers twice for the same data is an acceptable practice with these greedy corporations.


----------



## x.iso (Jul 31, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> you still have warranty? just rma it, takes less than one week and some people even got 950s back cause they ran out of spare parts for the 930 (dont count on it to get a new device though, the chances are small)

Click to collapse



I don't think so, it's more than 2 years old and I've replaced the screen with metal frame on it. I could replace the mic myself, just seems like we don't have parts needed. could buy from china though, but I don't really want to bother and risk damaging the mainboard, since I don't really need as much as 4 microphones, 2 is more than enough for me. and it could be fixed with software.


----------



## lumiab (Aug 1, 2016)

what can i do with this tool ?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 1, 2016)

lumiab said:


> what can i do with this tool ?

Click to collapse



old wisdom say: if you must ask, then you dont need it...

depend which device you have, and all is described in first post in first line....



> Interop Tools is a brand new registry editor that works on Windows 10 Mobile, It allows you to View, Browse and Edit of registry entries. Great news is that this tool doesn’t need your device to be interop-unlocked for this.

Click to collapse


----------



## winphouser (Aug 1, 2016)

*InteropTools Beta 1.8*

Official download location: https://bit.ly/InteropTools 

WARNING: due to a breaking change to the package name, please uninstall the previous version before installing v8. Thanks.

Interop Tools vNext changelog:

+ New Registry search tool with filters
+ New remote access, allows remote editing from another device. It also includes a permission system, you'll need to accept each new device session on the phone. Planned: In the future you'll be able to turn off or on what's allowed to be accessed and you'll have a list of allowed devices.
+ Now the app runs on desktop
+ Added context menus to the registry browser, allowing deletion, and copy of select registry items.
+ Added a whole new concept, providers, providers are what gives you registry access to a device. This release includes a native one to access a mobile phone registry and a remote one allowing you to remotely control a device.
+ Added Renaming and deletion capabilities to the browser by right clicking items.
+ Added alpha jumplists to the browser, should help finding what you're looking for.
+ The registry editor now adapts to the screen size for a better space usage.
+ Added the "Your device" page. For now it only retrieves data from the local device, so it won't work as expected via remote access. This will change in the next version.
+ Now the app will request an authentication at start up when selecting a provider (except the remote on) using Microsoft Passport (aka Windows Hello). This is a security measure, to protect your phone in case you give the phone to somebody.
+ Fixed an issue where you wouldn't be able to turn off the brightness slider in some cases.
+ Fixed an issue where you wouldn't be able to delete a value.
+ Other bug fixes I forgot to mention
~ UI refinements
~ Changed the limitation of the add value/key buttons in the browser, now you can open the gui after the hive list.
~ Changed the app name and package name. The app name is now "Interop Tools (Beta)". Due to the package name change, you'll need to uninstall the previous version.

-------
*Dependencies (ARM):*
Microsoft.VCLibs.120.00.Universal >= 12.0.30501.0
Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00 >= 14.0.22929.0
Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.Debug.1.3 >= 1.3.24201.0
Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.4 >= 1.4.24201.0
-------
*Install x86/x64:*
(certmgr.msc) Install InteropToolsApp_Beta_1.8_0.0.160.0_x86_x64.cer as a Trusted Root
 (Powershell) Add-AppxPackage .\InteropTools_Beta_1.8_0.0.160.0_x86_x64.appxbundle


----------



## schmo90 (Aug 2, 2016)

hy thanks you
what registry hacks do you use?
the only sensefull regsitry hack i found is to diasable the lockscreen.

Are there some tweaks to modify the animations?


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 2, 2016)

i m getting an Dependency conflict error while trying to deploy the new version...does anyone know how to fix this.??


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

uninstalled the old version? maybe reboot the device, otherwise https://t.co/LgGXtmgTOh  and get the dependencies and deploy the app together with them via the device portal


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> uninstalled the old version? maybe reboot the device, otherwise https://t.co/LgGXtmgTOh  and get the dependencies and deploy the app together with them via the device portal

Click to collapse



Yea .already tried that..but still no luck..it also happens with the pokemon go app package.i don't know what happened.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Now its showing package could nit be registered..arrrgh


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

try installing the dependencies first instead of deploying them via device portal together with the app


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 2, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> try installing the dependencies first instead of deploying them via device portal together with the app

Click to collapse



Thanks Man Its worked.. I don't know how to thank u  .i just pressed the thank button.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone can upload dependencies?
Because can't download from Mega (Quota reached)


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 2, 2016)

sure, here they are: http://www117.zippyshare.com/v/QM78bEDI/file.html


if you are on th2 its better to stay on the v7 or wait for the newer versions, he ran into some bugs and fixed them now. will be working fine again on v9


----------



## gamo62 (Aug 4, 2016)

Any way to get this to work on a 1020 running 8.1? Can't find a way to edit the registry on the 1020 running 8.1.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 4, 2016)

its a 10 uwp afaik, so no no 8.1 support


----------



## dxdy (Aug 4, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Anyone can upload dependencies?
> Because can't download from Mega (Quota reached)

Click to collapse



all files is uploaded to first post but splitted because file size limit


----------



## Nightsteed (Aug 4, 2016)

gamo62 said:


> Any way to get this to work on a 1020 running 8.1? Can't find a way to edit the registry on the 1020 running 8.1.

Click to collapse



Unlock the bootloader using WPInternals, enable massive storage mode, edit the registry using your computer to spoof any upgradable pone (ie, Lumia 640) and upgrade to W10M.


----------



## oelapoel (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I use this app to enable allow Full system access so that I can copy HOSTS file as adblock for Lumia 950 XL? thnx


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 9, 2016)

No not for 950 XL


----------



## schmo90 (Aug 9, 2016)

what registry hacks do you use?

is there a collection of hacks?

when there are no good registry hacks why do you made this app?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 9, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> what registry hacks do you use?
> 
> is there a collection of hacks?
> 
> when there are no good registry hacks why do you made this app?

Click to collapse



forum is full of many registry tricks... just need reads


----------



## schmo90 (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah thanks that is what i looked for...

Is it possible to start directly into the app-corner?


----------



## skobnet1 (Aug 10, 2016)

*Can't install this*

Can't install interop tools on my Lumia 640 XL(Win 10  10586.107)
Getting this error on Installing... status: Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Install failed. Please contact your software vendor. (0x80073cf9)
P.s sorry for my bad english


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

skobnet1 said:


> Can't install interop tools on my Lumia 640 XL(Win 10  10586.107)
> Getting this error on Installing... status: Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Install failed. Please contact your software vendor. (0x80073cf9)
> P.s sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



It doesn't work on 10586.107.  I've installed it, after installing all the dependencies, and it crashes shortly after starting.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

first: why the **** are you on 107? its outdated as hell
second: if deployment of everything was fine and the app simply doenst start -> reboot the phone, should work fine then.

had problems deploying the dependencies and the app in every possible way (on the device itself, device portal, sdk deployment etc). went for the manual way -> did it with winappdeploycmd, it finds the dependencies  if they are in the proper subdir and installs everything fine. just reboot the device afterwards and it works


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> first: why the **** are you on 107? its outdated as hell

Click to collapse



Tell that to ******** Microsoft because they still deliver it when you upgrade from WP 8.1. The app doesn't work after reboot.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

sure they do, but they deliver the cumulative update to .494 afterwards  or maybe 545 now, dunno


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 10, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> sure they do, but they deliver the cumulative update to .494 afterwards  or maybe 545 now, dunno

Click to collapse



It's still 10.0.10586.494 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68116619&postcount=3 , because Windows 10 for phones (as it is called now) is managed by interns, kids trying their best at a first job over the summer break 
Back at InteropTools, I've tried beta 1.7 and 1.8 and both behave the same on 10586.107, but CustomPFD works fine.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Aug 10, 2016)

None of the last three releases of Interop Tools wants to install on W10M 14393.67 (update that rolled out yesterday or today). I have vcreg and CustomPFD successfully installed and working on this version, but Interop Tools refuses to sideload. Only symptom is that the app doesn't appear in the list of apps, even after reboot. I never had problems installing it on previous builds, from the internal File Explorer. I have attempted to install all the dependencies first.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

same here, simply use winappdeploycmd and make sure the dependencies  are present in a subfolder (dunno if it has to be arm, but thats where i had it). but i already said that yesterday, just read the last posts here...


----------



## dxdy (Aug 13, 2016)

new version beta 1.8.1 available 

InteropToolsApp_0.0.173.0_arm.appxbundle
InteropToolsApp_0.0.173.0_x86_x64.appxbundle


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 13, 2016)

dxdy said:


> new version beta 1.8.1 available
> 
> InteropToolsApp_0.0.173.0_arm.appxbundle
> InteropToolsApp_0.0.173.0_x86_x64.appxbundle

Click to collapse



Search thru registry.... :silly: super :good:

Just one thing: how to go back when browsing thru registry on connexion remote from desktop?


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 14, 2016)

*Remote Connect*

Hi all, still can´t remote access to my PC from my Lumia. Any help....? Port number suggestioons...?


----------



## boe323 (Aug 14, 2016)

what dependencies do I need for Lumia 950??, they all seem to install?


----------



## sensboston (Aug 14, 2016)

boe323 said:


> what dependencies do I need for Lumia 950??, they all seem to install?

Click to collapse



You need *interop unlock* first so pray & hope for the leaked "golden keys"


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 15, 2016)

Today i.m stuck.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Today i.m stuck.

Click to collapse



I'm stuck with this


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Today i.m stuck.

Click to collapse



Same here....


----------



## lukjok (Aug 15, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> Same here....

Click to collapse





w.bogdan said:


> I'm stuck with this

Click to collapse



Did you installed certificate provided in Downloads?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Did you installed certificate provided in Downloads?

Click to collapse



Yes, but should I have chosen a specific root?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 15, 2016)

Trusted root certification autorities. Local machine.


----------



## GoranBL (Aug 15, 2016)

The search feature always starts search from HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG, no matter what I set in filters (takes forever to find item). Is this default behaviour, or something wrong on my side ?

Best regards, 
Goran


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2016)

I have this problém...


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 16, 2016)

any news about new update of the app?? When will it come??


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> any news about new update of the app?? When will it come??

Click to collapse


Gustave is working hard


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 16, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Gustave is working hard

Click to collapse



Ya bro i saw that and also talked with him.  this update is coming with something really big..and someone confirmed that the secureboot trick will be available via next update of interop tool.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 16, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> Ya bro i saw that and also talked with him.

Click to collapse



So, now you could answer your own question? 


Riyad_ said:


> When will it come??

Click to collapse


----------



## skobnet1 (Aug 17, 2016)

*.*

I updated to 14393.67, but i still can't install this and i get this error: Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: Package failed updates, dependency or conflict validation.
 (0x80073cf3)


----------



## hasan4791 (Aug 17, 2016)

Tried installing on Lumia 730 running 14393.67 anniversary update...after pressing install nothing happens...


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

hasan4791 said:


> Tried installing on Lumia 730 running 14393.67 anniversary update...after pressing install nothing happens...

Click to collapse



Try installing all the dependencies and then the app from http://127.0.0.1/AppManager.htm


----------



## HadriMX (Aug 17, 2016)

*Help with brightness slider L640*

I don't know if this is a good place to post it, but I hope someone may help me. I activated the brightness slider tweak with the Gus' app Interop Tools, and it does appears in settings, but it doesn't work progressively. If a set the slider at 5, it gives the maximum brightness, just like the 100 value, also the 33 value is the lowest brightness. Does someone know something about this?


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 17, 2016)

*Remote Access*

Still can´t connect to remote PC.....


----------



## gracco (Aug 19, 2016)

Help please.
I have  Lumia 640 XL LTE, i have installed a old version of Interop_Tools but now i do not update tools at last version.
AS i can unistall Interop_Tools?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 19, 2016)

gracco said:


> Help please.
> I have  Lumia 640 XL LTE, i have installed a old version of Interop_Tools but now i do not update tools at last version.
> AS i can unistall Interop_Tools?

Click to collapse



go to storage settings, look under installed apps....


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 21, 2016)

Gustave M 





> Also I'll be less tweeting about @InteropTools on my main account for now. So follow @InteropTools for infos about the app.

Click to collapse


Interop Tools 


> Here's what's currently planned and working for @InteropTools vNext
> Currently being worked on:
> New Command Prompt Access Page.
> New SSH Account Manager (deprecates the SFTP page and the old CMD page).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## quyleanh (Aug 21, 2016)

Can not install the latest beta app InteropToolsApp_0.0.173.0_arm


----------



## MrCego (Aug 21, 2016)

Have you installed dependencies? Have you switched your phone to dev mode? Have you interop unlock your device?

Sent from Space


----------



## Riyad_ (Aug 21, 2016)

Can anyone give me the path of these values.??


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3849632&stc=1&d=1471793739


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 21, 2016)

This you want?


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\GestureService\Config\FeaturesAvailable]
```


----------



## MareAlta (Aug 22, 2016)

*630 / 635 no interop tools*

With my two Lumias 630 DS / 635 (both 512RAM) after installed the dependencies, the app runs, but when running it, crashes and force app to close.

When trying to re-open the app, allways the same. shutdown already, restarted the app and still the same. probably the ram isn't enough.

Let's wait for some app update or just quit...don't know.

Was trying to get 
- more tiles on main screen
- changing windows logo on start
- "desktop" rotating
- change the lettering


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 22, 2016)

Can we install this on windows phone 8.1 ? If not how can edit registry value to enable DNG photos in 8.1  ?


----------



## snickler (Aug 22, 2016)

Thread Closed at request of creator of Interop Tools. 

Official Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271


----------

